# Pride (In the Name of Love)



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

We are excited to cover U2 in our 4th session. Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fk_cl3T1TY


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well done Dale (as usual). One of my U2 fav's.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks again, great work and play!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for giving this a look/listen..your time and kind posts are greatly appreciated!

dale


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It's driving me nuts for wanting to see it, but there is a problem with either You Tube or my computer and I can't play the vid.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Now you've done it. Now I want to work on my playing tonight instead of watching that blasted TV. Thanks for the kick in the ass.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally got it to play.....holy cow, am I ever glad I finally did too. A great performance!!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for the kind posts...greatly appreciated and i hope all is well!

best,
dale


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn that is tight...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Keep making those vids Dale. I keep wondering which band you are going to blow my mind with next. Perhaps some Steely Dan?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice. Always been a fan of that song. That singer can friggin' wail !!!!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for giving this your time...greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Holy cow that was good. The mix and everything was excellent. Want to talk more about the gear? Your lead's tones were top notch -- what was he using? Looks like a custom guitar with the tele neck on the strat body. How about amps and what not?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for the kind posts…greatly appreciated! Next is Aerosmith…then a on to Steely Dan. 

all the best,
dale


----------

